# Modifying my Kreg K5 for dust extraction



## stadleroux (Apr 18, 2018)

I bought myself a Kreg K5 pocket hole jig a while back, but only started using it about two days ago. My “dedicated dust extraction system” consists of a Bosch vacuum, also bought recently, like almost everything I use for woodwork, with an adaptor that is supposed to allow you to attach the hose to a powertool's dust extraction duct, and I have already used it with success on my circular saw and my router.

When I compared the diameters of the adapter and the K5's extraction duct, however, I could immediately see the one would never fit into the other, so initially I thought I’d just have to make do without the dust extraction feature when using the jig, but I very quickly found out that the drill shavings clog up the jig and drill bit to such an extent that it becomes very difficult to remove the bit from the hole and you really have to move the bit up and down very frequently to keep removing the shavings from the hole in order to prevent the bit from becoming stuck in there!

I therefore had to work out a way of connecting my vacuum to the jig, so I measured the inner diameters with a vernier caliper. The Bosch adapter is 32 mm and the K5 35 mm, so yesterday I bought a simple 25 mm plastic pipe connector at the local hardware shop. The outer diameter is pretty close to 32 mm, so it's a tight fit in the adapter, but easy enough to insert and remove.

I then wrapped some duct tape around the other half of it until it was a tightish fit into the K5's extraction duct, but could still be removed quite easily. With the connector inside the duct, I drew a line on it where it should be cut away to make the airflow as smooth as possible, and then took it out again and cut it out with my dremel tool. I then mixed up some epoxy I still had left over from another little project, applied it to the outside of the connector and slid it into the K5's extraction duct.

I hope the photos will give some idea of what I did.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I understand your pain. I wish the Vacuum manufacturers industry as a whole would standardize there specifications to a worldwide standard. It would make it so much easier to adapt from one to another.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention!


Thank goodness for duct tape and WD40!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Moving the bit in and out to facilitate chip removal is pretty much standard procedure when drilling into wood.


George


----------



## stadleroux (Apr 18, 2018)

GeorgeC said:


> Moving the bit in and out to facilitate chip removal is pretty much standard procedure when drilling into wood.
> 
> 
> George


Yes, indeed, and also when drilling into cement or brick, but I’ve never had a bit get so stuck in the hole that I couldn't get it out, even when holding down the jig with one hand as hard as I can while trying to lift the running drill with the other. I've only tested it on two holes so far, and the extraction seems to be doing the trick though.


----------



## stadleroux (Apr 18, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I understand your pain. I wish the Vacuum manufacturers industry as a whole would standardize there specifications to a worldwide standard. It would make it so much easier to adapt from one to another.


Would be great, yes, but I guess my dinky little hoses wouldn't suit the guys who are currently using 4” hoses in their systems... :laugh2: Would be great if there could be two or three standard diameters though, because these two are a little close to each other for them both to be justified, imo.


----------

